# Saudi Arramco vs UAE



## MTMWTF (Jul 8, 2013)

Have offer from Saudi Arramco and also have an offer from company in UAE. Pay is almost equal in both the places. Unable to decide what to accept... Has anyone gone through similar situation before?


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

Easy stuff. Of you are single or If you want to live your life or an expat dream - go to UAE.

If you want to save money for future or if you have small children so you won't need nightlife anyway go to Saudi


----------



## frost (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with Coccodrillo. Saudi doesn't offer much fun so if you want to save that's the place to be. In Uae there is plenty to do and it is quite pricey as well


----------

